# Cop Years: We're older than we think



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Tim Chesser

We all know how we figure the age of our pets, especially dogs, as seven years for every one year of human life. But did we ever think about figuring out how old we are after being in law enforcement? "Cop Years." Do you stop and think how the job takes its toll on us, making us old before our times? Sad, but all so true. So I started thinking about putting this into play and figuring my age in cop years.

Over the years, I guess I have eaten 50 lbs. worth of grease, 25 pounds of cheese, drank 500 gallons or coffee, and I don't even want to think of the amount of body fluids from the cooks who don't like cops and give us a little extra seasoning. And those few extra pounds of "fast food muscle" we seem to carry around our waist. But the loss of hair can balance that out. Not to mention all those toxins we had to carry because we could not find a proper location to empty our bladders between calls. For us city officers, those places started to disappear with new construction and the use of surveillance cameras on businesses.

What about working all night, staying up for court, only to have the case continued for the convenience of the defendant. Then trying to sleep with the kids making noise and the neighbor's dog barking, and some idiot who decides to cut grass at 10 a.m.. only to go back to work and rearrest the same person you had in court!

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/health-fitness/articles/1293224/


----------

